
What's a reasonable payment to a freelancer to find prospects and close them? - Eholic
What&#x27;s a reasonable payment to a freelancer to find prospects and close them?<p>Hello,<p>I am thinking of paying a freelancer $200 for every closed client for my B2B Digital Marketing Agency.<p>The $200 is only a starting payment, but will be doubled after the 50th closed client.<p>However, it turns out there are 2 seperate parts which I thought was just 1 part. The first, to find potential leads (prospects) and secondly to close them. In which case $200 are turning out to be way less than what I first thought. Someone even had a go at me about that. They said that $200 for just closing a client is fine but the payment won&#x27;t cut it for doing both tasks.<p>A different person told me that what I am wanting is a business development, where the following is involved: finding prospects and leads, warming them and then closing them.<p>What will be a reasonable payment to a freelancer for doing both - finding prospects and closing them? (a permanent position)<p>I am looking forward to your inputs.<p>Thank you in advance! :)
======
sharemywin
how big are the deals?

Also, I'm confused are you reselling the service? or this is clients for the
digital marketing agency?

Not sure about agencies, but generally for saas it's CAC should be 1/3 of LTV.

LTV would be margin for the life of a customer. So, if a customer is you
$1000/ month for your service and you have $300 after paying for someone to do
the service and they stick around on average 12 months. that's $3600. A third
of that is around $1200.

For sales and marketing I wouldn't look at it as what can I get away with
paying. Figure out how much you can afford to pay and pay it.

sales & marketing is a bigger pie activity. the more sales the more there is
for everyone.

~~~
Eholic
hello there,

the deals is in the 3k/week range.

I am wanting to pay my client acquisitor a starting payment of $200 for every
closed client.

Not a reseller, I am looking for client acquisition for my digital marketing
agency, I am the manager :)

I hope this answers your questions

